# "# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line" howto ?

## Gregoire

Hello,

I have tried to had dns_servers_eth0="8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220" into /etc/resolv.conf.tail, also on a lign basis, but everytime I got in /etc/resolv.conf :

```

# Generated by dhcpcd

nameserver 62.2.17.60

nameserver 62.2.24.162

nameserver 62.2.17.61

nameserver 62.2.24.158

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

which is fine when my ISP'DNS works, but it's not always the case...

My /etc/conf.d/net is :

```

modules_eth0="!plug"

modules_eth1="!plug"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "null" )                                                                               

tuntap_vbox0="tap"                                                                                                                                                                     

config_vbox0=( "null")                                                       

tunctl_vbox0=("-u gregtunneled")

config_br1=(

"dhcp"

)

dhcp_br1="nodns nontp nonis"

bridge_br1="eth1 vbox0"

depend_br1()

{

         need net.eth1

         need net.vbox0

}

brctl_br1=( "setfd 0") 

```

And my /etc/dhcpcd.conf :

```

hostname

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

option ntp_servers

option interface_mtu

require dhcp_server_identifier

nohook lookup-hostname

noipv4ll

nohook ntp.conf , yp.conf, resolv.conf

interface br1

static ip_address=192.168.1.2

static routers=192.168.1.1

```

Removing the "resolv.conf" in nohook don't make any difference...

----------

## Veldrin

cat /etc/resolv.conf.tail

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220
```

the content of /etc/resolv.conf.tail need to be literal - it gets directly appended to /etc/resolv.conf.

----------

## Gregoire

That was my first try. And at least at my place it don't get appened at all.

----------

## Veldrin

works fine here (with Networkmanager + dhclient).

an remove resolv.conf from the nohook line - it prevents dhcpcd from editing the resolv.conf.

how did you test? dhcpcd -k eth0 && dhcpcd eth0?

V.

----------

## Gregoire

As I said removing the resolv.conf from nohhok don't change the situation.

I tested with powering the machine and through hibernating the machine.

----------

